# Electrical room prop



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I am in the process of working on my electrical room prop. It is a fuse box and an electrical box that I have on a foam/plywood back round that appears to look like a concrete facade. The fuse box will have a motion sensor flash cracker that will activate when people pass the fuse box. I'm still working on the electrical part of this prop, but I have finished the over all look of the facade. I will include the video when I eventually finish this prop. Also the rust is still drying and the rust was done from DevilsGate Cemetery recipe.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sharon, Wow...... You're really going all out. You're going to need new storage soon.

Great work. I suppose this will go along very nicely with the Item in the video from the MnT. I'm blown away at your endless enthusiasm.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Greg! Actually I plan on using this prop in the room with a electrical pole that will be lying across the room. I will have black hose laying around the room that came from the pole. I'm hoping the people will be distracted from the electrical pole and not realize the fuse box, until it goes off next to them.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

It looks fantastic! Just enough grunge, and distraction for a real Shocker!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, looks fantastic JG, right off a movie set quality! Nicely done.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That looks awesome! I love the detail.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice, J-Gal! Very unsafe looking & sooo not code compliant... I've only seen this in MY nightmares! (And I've seen some real & nasty electrical work before.) That is very, very cool! Can't wait for the vid!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cool scenery, JG!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am really enjoying working on this prop. I do have the flash cracker in the fuse box, but I have to add the motion sensor next. I'm thinking about adding lights, but I'm still undecided.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

What kind of lighting... like flickering lighting ('powered' from the rotting electrical panel) or a simulated arc flash/electrical explosion from the panel, general flickering buzzing, & sizzling lighting for a shorting out panel?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Zurgh said:


> What kind of lighting... like flickering lighting ('powered' from the rotting electrical panel) or a simulated arc flash/electrical explosion from the panel, general flickering buzzing, & sizzling lighting for a shorting out panel?


Well I tried the fuse box out with the flash cracker and I really like the lighting that is just coming from that. I'm going to see what type of lighting that I have on hand for this prop. It has to go off with the flash cracker, so hopefully my motion detector will do the job. Do you have any suggestions? I've noticed that people have used string lights, Christmas lights, etc... I most likely will hide the lights behind the panel of the box, so you don't notice a string of Christmas lights in the box. I just want the effect.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Impresive! I have some old BX Cable if you need any....I was thinking of doing something like this too...just dont know where I could fit it in....Nice work!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great ... can't wait to see the video.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

dang, lady, that looks real!!!  fantastic job.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hey it looks awesome. Speaking of electrical... Here's an old breaker on a 110 year old church I took a picture of. Maybe it will spark some ideas (no pun intended).


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow JG, that is great. What is this flash cracker thingy you speak of? I might be able to use something like this in my haunt. Of course it will go on my 2013 list of new toys to build. I am full for this year. Your artistic work is very impressive.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

NoahFentz said:


> Impresive! I have some old BX Cable if you need any....I was thinking of doing something like this too...just dont know where I could fit it in....Nice work!!


This scene would look awesome in your haunt! I think I might add end caps to the wires because I really liked the picture that Lord Homicide posted. If you are going to make this prop than hold onto your BX Cables because you might be able to use it. I also used 6 white styrofoam boards that Pattie gave us. I really got a lot of use out of those foam boards.  Thanks Jeff!



Lord Homicide said:


> Hey it looks awesome. Speaking of electrical... Here's an old breaker on a 110 year old church I took a picture of. Maybe it will spark some ideas (no pun intended).


I'm going to add end caps to the wires because I really like how that looks. Thanks for the picture because I was trying to look for a decent photo that showed a real fuse box.



Just Whisper said:


> Wow JG, that is great. What is this flash cracker thingy you speak of? I might be able to use something like this in my haunt. Of course it will go on my 2013 list of new toys to build. I am full for this year. Your artistic work is very impressive.


I used the flash cracker in my clown room last year. The clown was holding dynamite and had the flash cracker go off. Google flash cracker and you will see the company that sells it. They also include a video. I love it!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

As you were talking about other lighting. I would only suggest an older looking light fixture that hangs from the ceiling or mounted on the wall, very dirtied up and rusty as well with a very dim bulb. Have it on a circuit. It will add more distraction and the idea of bad electrical.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You really know how to think outside the box, COOL!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I love the details on your box too. I really like it... *a lot*.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, Joisey, you should be working in a professional haunt. Oh wait....

This piece looks like the real thing. The rust job came out beautifully.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very Cool!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow. Really. Wow. That is pretty realistic. Wow. A huge endeavor.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Love it! Great faux painting! Not something I would put my hands on if I were going through your haunt. ZAP!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Just ZAPTASTIC!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

stagehand1975 said:


> As you were talking about other lighting. I would only suggest an older looking light fixture that hangs from the ceiling or mounted on the wall, very dirtied up and rusty as well with a very dim bulb. Have it on a circuit. It will add more distraction and the idea of bad electrical.


I really like this idea about using a light fixture hung by the ceiling. I think I am going with this idea, so thank you! I don't want to over do it with too much stuff in the fuse box because I think after trying the flash cracker that alone should do the job.



RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, Joisey, you should be working in a professional haunt. Oh wait....
> 
> This piece looks like the real thing. The rust job came out beautifully.


Thanks Roxy. I am still a home haunter because the only thing I do at the pro haunt I work at is act.  Maybe one day I will get a chance to work at a pro establishment.  Until than I'm having fun making props for my home.

Also thanks so much from all the nice comments that people have given me.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Use an old shade pendant fixture


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I like it alot, looks very real


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow yes I agree - looks fantastic and so real!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sharon You work always impresses me! If you want to add a motion sensor and a light I can make you a controller with a motion sensor and we can use one of our led spots (white / blue) and flash it with the controller as well. Send me a PM and we can discuss it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

hpropman said:


> Sharon You work always impresses me! If you want to add a motion sensor and a light I can make you a controller with a motion sensor and we can use one of our led spots (white / blue) and flash it with the controller as well. Send me a PM and we can discuss it.


I ended up using a switch because the motion sensor had the flash cracker stay on for too long. The lights sound like a good idea, but you let me know after viewing the video that I finally uploaded. I am going to post the video now.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I finally uploaded a video for my electrical room prop. Let me know what you think and if I should add anything to it. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay, that is BEYOND amazing....it looks just like the electrical in an old run down hospital or a morgue or prison...so creepy and the way you painted it....it looks REAL....the video is so realistic. I bow (and I bow very, very low...my forehead is touching the ground here..) to your greatness Joisey, that is friggin fantastic!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Okay, that is BEYOND amazing....it looks just like the electrical in an old run down hospital or a morgue or prison...so creepy and the way you painted it....it looks REAL....the video is so realistic. I bow (and I bow very, very low...my forehead is touching the ground here..) to your greatness Joisey, that is friggin fantastic!


WOW..what a big compliment! Thank you so much! The paint job was a recipe created from Mark (DevilsGateCemetery). It is so affordable and works great! It consist of brake shavings, paint and vinegar.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow JoiseyGal! That is a beautiful prop! I really like the effect and the aging of the materials.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Lunatic! I actually did a Vlog that explains how I went about creating the wall. It will be in the beginning of the Vlog, so you will not have to search for it.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow Sharon! This looks way too real for comfort. The paintjob is stellar, verrry impressive.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That fuse panel turned out awesome! And your tutorial is very well made, thanks for sharing. You know I have been seriously thinking to purchasing a couple of Hi-Rez dvds but have no idea which projector to get besides that it should be over 2000 lumens. Could you please tell me which projector you use?


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

That's great! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent work JoiseyGal!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I love, love, love, this! I saved it in one of my files. I found an old fuse box last year and snapped it up. At the time I wasn't exactly sure what I would do with it, but now I do! 
Stellar work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Jack Mac said:


> That fuse panel turned out awesome! And your tutorial is very well made, thanks for sharing. You know I have been seriously thinking to purchasing a couple of Hi-Rez dvds but have no idea which projector to get besides that it should be over 2000 lumens. Could you please tell me which projector you use?


Sorry I didn't realize that I had comments on this prop. Thanks so much for the nice comments and Jack I use a cheap projector. I use a Torpedo or a CVS projector. If you can get your hands on a better projector than I would suggest doing that, but the cheap ones do the job.
As for the fuse box prop it is holding up well and very easy to store. I will be looking forward to putting this in a room with a different touch this year.


----------

